# Supreme commender and vista



## Overread (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, without traveling to thier distant and scary forums, anyone here know if either:
the vista crash errors with the original game have been fixed or
if the expansion fixes these errors?


----------



## The Ace (Jan 2, 2008)

All I can say is that Vista is shaping up to be as big a disaster as ME.  I honestly don't know how well a given game will perform, but given the huge resources needed to run the OS, I'd be sceptical, although this is the opinion of a computer tech rather than a gamer.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 2, 2008)

That's strange... I rather liked ME, and I rather like Vista.  Though for games, I'd say that XP is better. For one, it allows EAX audio, which Vista doesn't, unless it;s a Vista game, which there are precious few of.

If you can, OR, acquire a second hard drive and install XP on it... or maybe partition your current one. But I wouldn't advise partitioning unless it's been formatted first.


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2008)

its an idea lenny - oh and the EAX annoys me greatly, but you can get the alchemist program from creative labs for creative sound cards that returns the EAX to a selection of games - not all games, but most of the good ones


----------



## Lenny (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard of that, but i doubt it will work for me - no sound card.


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 6, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance of most things gamey, but have you tried setting the compatibility settings on the game?  Perhaps that might help... I'd disable "Desktop composition", "Visual themes", and set it to run in Windows XP compatibility mode.

(You go to the game's location, which is usually C:\Program Files\Name_of_the_game, then find the *.exe file that is the main game. Then you right-click on it and go to "Properties", then choose the "Compatibility" tab.)


Or perhaps I'm stating the obvious. Sorry!


----------

